# Attention: Acura mdx and Lexus RX350 in NYC area



## Baha1977 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello brothers, you are all aware of the new amendment that Uber company is about to do to the make and model of the vehicles we driveto qualify for Uber black ride, as of September 2, 2019 Acura MDX and Lexus RX350 will be removed from that list while Infinity QX60 will remain eligible for Uber Black rides.
This is not FAIR, I have nothing against fellow drivers who own Infinity but we have invested same or even more amount of money to buy these vehicles. My strong belief we all should remain eligible for Uber Black rides at least for 5 years of service. 
Let’s unite and file a lawsuit that would protect our investments, we are all equal and deserve the fair outcome.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Another new member lawsuit......
Why do you think that Uber can not change vehicle requirements whenever they want?
It's certainly not against the law to do so.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If I only got even a dollar for every newbie that comes here and says a lawsuit should be filed... :whistling:


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

You cannot sue. You need to read contracts more closely.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> If I only got even a dollar for every newbie that comes here and says a lawsuit should be filed... :whistling:


You'd have a lot lot lot of ? dollars!


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Baha1977 said:


> Hello brothers, you are all aware of the new amendment that Uber company is about to do to the make and model of the vehicles we driveto qualify for Uber black ride, as of September 2, 2019 Acura MDX and Lexus RX350 will be removed from that list while Infinity QX60 will remain eligible for Uber Black rides.
> This is not FAIR, I have nothing against fellow drivers who own Infinity but we have invested same or even more amount of money to buy these vehicles. My strong belief we all should remain eligible for Uber Black rides at least for 5 years of service.
> Let's unite and file a lawsuit that would protect our investments, we are all equal and deserve the fair outcome.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Sell and buy suburban asap


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

Illini said:


> Another new member lawsuit......
> Why do you think that Uber can not change vehicle requirements whenever they want?
> It's certainly not against the law to do so.


It should be against the law ..I'll cal worker's protection ..because when people engage to start this business are taking big loan then this people are taking information from uber website ..they should respect the agreement minimum 5 years ....otherwise it is crime changing the agreements at theirs preference ...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Sell and buy suburban asap


A new Denali. You will have no complaints and should get a solid year out of it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> A new Denali. You will have no complaints and should get a solid year out of it.


That's about right. A solid year. Being a GM product....

Really though, Sell the Acura/Lexus and buy a used Infinity. Should be about the same $$$.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Got to thin the herds somehow.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

acura and Lexus are kinda middle class luxury. Stop being cheap and go get a Maserati suv.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> acura and Lexus are kinda middle class luxury. Stop being cheap and go get a Maserati suv.


Perfect for RS! Right up there with a Land Rover.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Xpr10 said:


> It should be against the law


Well... It isn't. And why should it? Everything is in the agreement between the driver and Uber. Should've thought about it before signing up.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> If I only got even a dollar for every newbie that comes here and says a lawsuit should be filed... :whistling:


Or calls for a strike...


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> You cannot sue. You need to read contracts more closely.


Yes you can sue if agreement are confused mislead and of course over the rules of law .example uber broke the rules of law by disconnected drivers from system up to when driver give to them 


lyft_rat said:


> A new Denali. You will have no complaints and should get a solid year out of it.


With uber fare you will work only for denalli


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Baha1977 said:


> Hello brothers, you are all aware of the new amendment that Uber company is about to do to the make and model of the vehicles we driveto qualify for Uber black ride, as of September 2, 2019 Acura MDX and Lexus RX350 will be removed from that list while Infinity QX60 will remain eligible for Uber Black rides.
> This is not FAIR, I have nothing against fellow drivers who own Infinity but we have invested same or even more amount of money to buy these vehicles. My strong belief we all should remain eligible for Uber Black rides at least for 5 years of service.
> Let's unite and file a lawsuit that would protect our investments, we are all equal and deserve the fair outcome.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


There is no crying in baseball.....


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Xpr10 said:


> Yes you can sue if agreement are confused mislead and of course over the rules of law .example uber broke the rules of law by disconnected drivers from system up to when driver give to them


You're confused. You agreed to be bound by arbitration. Any lawsuit for anything non-egregious would be met by laughter. Most of those are filed seeking a settlement rather than a day in court.


----------

